# Spring swap finds



## sm2501 (May 2, 2018)

Our travels from Texas to Michigan were fruitful. We had a blast and picked up some cool stuff. I’ll start out by showing this early frame mounted tool box. 

What did you find?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Our travels from Texas to Michigan were fruitful. We had a blast and picked up some cool stuff. I’ll start out by showing this early frame mounted tool box.
> 
> What did you find?
> 
> ...



it was good to see you and mark there , thanks for the handle bars and stand . as for me just this stuff .


----------



## saladshooter (May 2, 2018)

Didn't get too much, but it was my first time.
Stainless Banana Tank
Musselman parts cabinet
Sweet basket for my wife. It's missing a couple of leather straps.


----------



## the tinker (May 3, 2018)

Here are some of the things I brought back from Memory Lane. Some tired seats that I will re-cover in leather. And a few parts for my "fender-less " riders, that I am into lately. Total spent for for parts shown was $165.00, a bargain  when one considers the fun I had there.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

This was my favorite acquisition of the past week. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2018)

Too hard to pick just one so how about some...


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Too hard to pick just one so how about some...
> 
> View attachment 802944




Nice!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 7, 2018)

My boxes from Memory Lane/Ann Arbor finally got here today. The bike box in the center took a beating.


----------

